# Spider fighting in the Philippines



## mantis360 (Apr 28, 2007)

Has anyone seen spider fighting?I went to the Philippines and visited my uncle and he catches these spiders.They look like orb weavers but more agressive towards another spider.First you get 2 spiders.Second starve them then put them on a stick and the one that kills the opponent wins and gets the meal.Maybe there is a video on youtube or something.


----------



## nickyp0 (Apr 29, 2007)

fighting anything is wrong dog fights etc. starving an insect just to see it fight for food is wrong :evil:


----------



## skinnylegs (Apr 29, 2007)

check this out:


----------



## jarek (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think they have anything better to do so they watching fighting spiders


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 29, 2007)

> check this out:


I thought it would be more exciting...


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 29, 2007)

That is sick and wrong :shock:


----------



## colddigger (Apr 29, 2007)

shouldn't this be in the arachnid forum?

also, if those spiders in the youtube video were starved i'd love to see them when they're full :lol: !


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

That is wrong :evil: . You should never starve and fight an insect for fun.


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 6, 2007)

My buddies and me throw a bunch of huge black widows into a container and leave them there for weeks. We each bet on one. I won last time. There is no difference between feeding your mantis a cricket or a fruit fly and feeding a spider to another spider. They are all insects and they just live off instinct. I don't agree with starving them though.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 3, 2007)

Forcing anything to fight is wrong. Though i do agree that it is SIMILAR to feeding a mantis a crick its also different. Unless for hand feed your mantis, the crick has a better chance at survival than two spiders in a tiny cup or something similar... Dogfighting, bullfighting, bearfighting etc is all wrong. we are supposed to help a life grow, not torture 2 or more souls!! :evil:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 4, 2007)

Not that I disagree with you, buddhistsoldier88, but please make sure that you state that it's your opinion. People may have different ideas of what's right and wrong. Even if I think something is wrong, I wouldn't just say it without saying that it's my opinion.


----------



## Asa (Aug 4, 2007)

> Not that I disagree with you, buddhistsoldier88, but please make sure that you state that it's your opinion. People may have different ideas of what's right and wrong. Even if I think something is wrong, I wouldn't just say it without saying that it's my opinion.


Well that's a matter of opinion. It's not really neccessary to state that it's your opinion, when it's fairly obvious. Of course, that's my opinion.

As to fighting spiders, I don't care for it at all. As for crickets, I've spent hours training my own. I understand that there is no big difference between feeding our mantids. Starving them is just something I would not do.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 4, 2007)

how can you _train_ a cricket?! just curious...


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree with robo mantis, nickyp0, Asa, and buddistsoldier88. Forcing animals to fight is wrong :x .


----------



## Asa (Aug 4, 2007)

> how can you _train_ a cricket?! just curious...


With crickets it is more difficult. You attach a small weight to their back legs to buff up their leg muscles, and feed them vitamin enriched protein. You feed them like you would a proffesional fighter. Lots and lots of eggs.


----------



## sammyp (Sep 10, 2007)

hmmm.. can't say I can stomach the idea of feeding one spider to another. Feeding your pet inverts feeder insects is necessary for their survival and doing your duty as a responsible pet owner. Putting a bunch of half-starved bugs in together to watch them 'fight' is simply a sick way for humans to amuse themselves. But, yeah, I guess this sort of thing will always be a matter of divided opinions...


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolutly nothing in common with feeding a mantis a cricket, you feed your mantis so it can leave, where as you make something fight cause your gone in the head for some kicks


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 11, 2007)

Woops didnt relise this was an old topic my bad ^_^


----------

